# Help wanted - RV wheel and tyre blow-out!!!



## richard111 (Mar 11, 2009)

Picked up my Georgie Boy Custom RV from Southampton on Friday, on the way home I hit an object in the road which damaged the wheel and tyre. Tyre size: 225/70 x 19.5, the wheel might be salvageable, tyre side wall damaged, unfortunately no spare wheel, jack or wheel brace with the vehicle.

Can anybody help me find a tyre dealer and also where I may get a new wheel, based on a Chevy chassis 1997.

Richard.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Not sure if Duncan or Chris would be able to point you in the right direction??

www.starspangledspanner.com


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gold Motor Services in Alton. 01420 544482.

Guess it will have to be Monday am but they are American RV specialists.

Ray.


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*tyres*

best prices i found where synton tyres milton keynes


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.goldrv.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## richard111 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to those who offered me advice regarding my wheel problem, its now been sorted

With special thanks to Duncan at www.starspangledspanner.com you really help me out of a difficult situation.

Richard.


----------

